# Classical Music Chat Room



## Ignis Fatuus

Do such things exist?
Can anyone suggest one?
And infact, the broader question would be, do adults actually use chat rooms to intelligently discuss things?


----------



## Weston

I have been to some classical concerts in Second Life(R) and chatted with the performers a bit. I have not seen a lot of activity with just chatting in the classical group I belong to (groups in Second Life(R) being like clubs).

Mostly there are "live" music events and the various avatars gather around and try to look attentive and knowledgeable during the performance. Usually there is a CD being promoted at these events and they are almost always soloists, not with an orchestra. One reason for this is you could not get an orchestra into one area and still have an audience. The servers only have room for 40 or so people /avatars in each partition of land before lag becomes unendurable due to server limitations.

But anyway - I'm a complete geek, having waited all my life for a virtual world like this. I wouldn't necessarily recommend it for just classical music chat alone. The learning curve is steep and you might be disappointed at the sparse number of classical events. However there is a lot of other stuff going on too, including totally new genres of art that can only be made in a virtual venue like this. It's very difficult to explain its draw to those who have only heard about it or seen the more lurid aspects of it sensationalized in the media. [ETA: I forgot to mention it's free.]


----------

